# Abbey has Pancreatitis



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Janet6567, I am so sorry to read that Abbey is unwell! I am sending you positive thoughts. I am glad that you have a veterinary school hospital near you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to see Abbey is sick. It is good that you have an academic vet hospital near enough to take advantage of it. My vet says he thinks many cats and small dogs have low grade pancreatitis because of their small size. He says since their pancreatic duct is so short that it is easy for them to have reflux from the intestine. This sounds like an adverse reaction to the rimadyl though. I wish you and Abbey the best.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We have several members who have dealt with pancreatitis and I hope they chime in. You are in the best hands at A&M. Well wishes from Houston!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I know he's not a poodle, but my Corgi was diagnosed with Pancreatitis when he was 10. We kept him on a low fat prescription diet and he had very limited treats (fruits and veggies). Any fat intake he would vomit and feel woozy all day. He was also on pain and anti nausea meds in the beginning. He passed away at the age of 11 from cancer, and his Pancreatitis didn't seem to bother him once it was under control.

I have a few doggy clients at work who have this disease as well. They are happy and thriving.

I'm hoping your girl feels better soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My chihuahua Emilio has pancreatitis. He has episodes usually once or twice a year, if that. He will start to "bow" with his front end down and his tail end up. His tummy gets very hard and I can tell he is in a lot of pain. I keep pain pills on hand always which usually gets him through till the regular vet is open. 

I feed him a food that is only 11% fat and he seems to do fine. No treats that contain fat and no people food. He has had this off and on for probably 5 years.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had 2 dogs with chronic pancreatitis. One was my Addisons dog Dasher and the other is Phoenix who currently is taking rimadyl for arthritis. I do not feed many store bought treats, keep the fat very low in her diet, and give my dogs Prozyme to help take the burden off the pancreas.

I tend to avoid high fat with all my dogs since I have had this to.deal.with so long.

Acute pancreatitis is much more serious and is usually treated by putting a dog on IV fluids to give the pancreas a total rest. Usually the dog gets better. Then I would put the dog on a low fat diet and give digestive enzymes when feeding.

Hope Abbey is feeling better soon.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your encouragement and support. We had Abbey admitted this evening for IV antibiotics and fluids because her white cell count was high indicating a secondary infection. We decided waiting overnight would be unwise as she had started refusing water. I was getting her to take a teaspoon at a time using a medicine syringe, but her intake was just not sufficient. We didn't want to risk kidney issues on top of the pancreatitis and infection. Again, thank you for your advice and well wishes. I will keep you posted on how she is doing.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Jupiter has had acute pancreatitis three times. Two of those times were when he had some fat meat - once from me and once from someone else. He has had to be in hospital just for the day each time, with supportive fluids. When he gets it, it is similar to n2mischief's pooch Emilio, he does these awful stretches and it's clear he's in pain.

He gets relatively low fat food, absolutely no people food except for steamed vegetables, and a very limited number of treats. He is now 14, and overall doing pretty well. 

Once the crisis is over it can be managed.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Abbey! When I joined as a member I know you told me you were in CS and I said I had grown up there and still live close. I have faith that the vet school will do everything possible to help her. Good thoughts from close by !!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear Abey is sick but you have some great vet care very nearby. Hope she starts feeling better soon.

Rick


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Speedy recovery.Hope she feels better soon


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope Abbey had a good night and that she is feeling better this morning with some fluids in her.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abbey is still in the vet hospital. My vet says she is more alert but is still not eating. They still have her on IV fluids and antibiotics. At the vet's suggestion, we did take her some canned food that she really likes since the vet was trying a bland one. He thought she might be tempted by something more tasty. They will try to feed her a little bit tonight. I was hoping she'd get to come home Saturday morning, but now I think it might be Monday or Tuesday. I also wonder if part of the reason she's not eating is that she is in a strange place. I want to thank you all for your words of encouragement and support. Neither Abbey or Maggie has ever been really ill, so I'm having trouble dealing with this.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do hope she can come home tomorrow. She probably is sort of upset being in hospital. Even if they maybe want her back overnight you could try taking her out during the day for a while. Maybe that would help perk her up.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just now reading this. Janet, I'm so sorry that little Abbey is so sick. I'll be praying for you both, and I wish you the best.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We're saying puppy prayers for little Abbey!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Janet, I'm so sorry Abbey is going through this and have all fingers crossed she turns the corner over the weekend. Lily's suggestion to take her out of hospital during the day for a bit is a great idea if you can work it out with the doctor. Sending much good energy and many healing thoughts. Surely they have discontinued the rimadyl, but if not, maybe ask them to omit it?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, Streetcar, we did stop the Rimadyl when she stopped eating before she went to the vet as we thought it was hurting her tummy.


----------

